# Neues design



## baumthekaito (1. April 2010)

Gz buffed gelungener april scherz.


----------



## painschkes (1. April 2010)

_Ich möchte das jetzt immer so haben! <3_


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2010)

FLOWER POWER


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Gz buffed gelungener april scherz.



hassu hummeln im hintern?


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2010)

ich tippe eher auf ein Osterlayout oder sowas... da kommt sicher bei Gelegenheit ne News dazu


----------



## Apryllon (1. April 2010)

Irgendwie etwas... pink... findet Ihr nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> hassu hummeln im hintern?



vielleicht.. 1 oder 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2010)

Es ist schlecht, dass es mir irgendwie gefällt oder? ^^
Aber es zerschießt meine Sig!


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> vielleicht.. 1 oder 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ICh frage mich gerade, ob es weh tut, wenn man IM hintern von ner biene gestochen wird ... immerhin hat man ja drinnen keine nerven


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (1. April 2010)

Lustig. Erst habe ich mich ob des neuen Designs total erschrocken, dann nochmal drüber geschaut und festgestellt: hey, irgendwie ist es geil.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2010)

ARGH! ARGH! ARGH! STERBT AN HODEN/EILEITERKREBS! ARGH!
[/ironie]
Nein...ganz im Ernst...macht erstmal ein gut aussehendes Standarddesign bevor ihr...sowas macht. Aua. Mein Herz. Ihr dürft einem alten Mann wie mir doch keine Herzattacke verpassen.

edit:
Man kann das Design glücklicherweise ganz einfach wieder auf normal schalten. urgks. Dieser Schock in der Abendstunde o.0


----------



## baumthekaito (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ICh frage mich gerade, ob es weh tut, wenn man IM hintern von ner biene gestochen wird ... immerhin hat man ja drinnen keine nerven



naja die ham sich da mehr eingenisstet die stechen nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (1. April 2010)

Naja schon ein bissl Gay das Design aber sonst ganz schnuckelig ^^


----------



## lolGER61095 (1. April 2010)

Find ich toll vorallem die Farben


----------



## Feradin (1. April 2010)

Igitttittigittt........bäh sag ich nur. Kriegt man ja Augenkrebs von.


----------



## Theor80 (1. April 2010)

Danke...die ungewohnte und hässliche Farbe hat meinem Monitor nen Riss verpasst-.-


----------



## Foertel (1. April 2010)

Das Design ist nicht Gay sondern offensichtlich rosa, rosa hat schlicht NIX mit Schwulen zu tun, ich bspw find des furchtbar...


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2010)

Rosa war im Mittelalter die Farbe der Männer bzw. Jungs... also habt euch mal nicht so.


----------



## Foertel (1. April 2010)

Mhm, mir geällt rosa trotzdem nich ^^

Außerdem nerven Leute die sowas immer mit Schwul in Verbindung bringen Oo, sind villeicht 5% aller Schwulen so drauf das die auf sowas stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (1. April 2010)

Geht ja mal gar nicht hier ich hoffe das ist bald wieder verschwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2010)

Achtung, Achtung... Humor bitte beim Pförtner mit dem Personalausweis abgeben...


----------



## Natálya (1. April 2010)

Ich hoffe das ist ein Aprilscherz und in 24h wieder weg. Ich krieg voll Augenkrebs davon.^^ Bin echt erschrocken, als ich Refresh geklickt hab. Schock meines Lebens - naja, fast.^^


----------



## Foertel (1. April 2010)

Ihr könnts auch einfach selber wieder umschalten, is kein Zwangsdesign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolGER61095 (1. April 2010)

unten links könnt ihrs umstellen wenns euch net gefällt


----------



## Hexer_Blood (1. April 2010)

xD das gefällt mir ma.. ^^ 

Prima Idee.. hab mich im ersten moment gefragt, was ich falsch gemacht hab.

Na, denn... schönen ersten April.


----------



## Crystania (1. April 2010)

Ich hoffe das kann man ab jetzt so als zweit Design immer auswählen haha das hat Style xDD

Hab aber auch den Schreck meines Lebens gehabt.. dachte ich bin auf der Seite von Toys'R'Us oder so xD


----------



## Janaki (1. April 2010)

Ich find das hübsch, will ich behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (1. April 2010)

Augenkrebs trifft Shadowchaos kritisch.
Shadowchaos ist von [Blind] betroffen...

*umstell*

[Blind] schwindet von Shadowchaos.


----------



## Kontext (1. April 2010)

Janaki schrieb:


> Ich find das hübsch, will ich behalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Wir müssen eine Petition starten! Unbedingt!


----------



## Dregalos (1. April 2010)

n1 Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (1. April 2010)

*Na jetzt mal ohne Spass.....das Design ist doch total genial.....beruhigt ungemein die Nerven :-)

Ich bin mir sicher das jeder hier gelassener wird und nicht mehr so viel motzt in den Threads ;-)*


----------



## Natar (1. April 2010)

ok bin mal weg bis hier designmässig wieder normalität eingekehrt ist


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. April 2010)

AUGENKREBS!!!!!  AAAAAAAAAAAAA ^^ ist das das neue Hello Kitty Online Fourm?


----------



## Niranda (1. April 2010)

Bei Buffed arbeiten einfach zu viele Männer und alles, was weiblich ist versteckt ne Gurke in der Hose, um sich anzupassen.
Folglich werden alle Schwul - selbst die Frauen.

Beweis? Siehe Forum... x_x


----------



## xxScoutxx (1. April 2010)

Im Forum hier gefällt es mir, aber im mybuffed isses furchtbar ^^.
Naja denke morgen isses wieder normal und lass alles wie es grade ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spendroc (1. April 2010)

Geil! Wehe ihr entfernt das wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (1. April 2010)

Ich bin Blind, meine Augen, meine augen, ohhhh......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist mit dem Buffed Forum los, alles Rosa. Iiiiiih.
Bin ich im Hellokitty Forum gelandet? Brauch sofort meine Sonnenbrille *aufsetzt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (1. April 2010)

Wuah, dachte erst ich bin jetzt auf Hello Kitty de gelandet ... MACH DAT WEEEEEECH IGITT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber trotzdem lustisch)


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. April 2010)

Man hab ich mich abgelacht haha^^

Voll den ersten April verpennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (1. April 2010)

Wussy.


----------



## Tilbie (1. April 2010)

Ich find das neue Design cool, hat viel mehr tiefe als das Alte.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (1. April 2010)

Endlich ein altersgerechter Look...


----------



## Niranda (1. April 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Endlich ein altersgerechter Look...



selfpwnt? xD


----------



## Toraka' (1. April 2010)

es ist...nuja...pink

ein bisschen wie in hello kitty, findet ihr nicht?
auch wenn ich zugeben muss dass es nicht SO schlecht aussieht und das lesen deutlich leichter ist


----------



## Pente (1. April 2010)

Ich find's cool ... öfter mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

dnif hci tug, ssad hcua lam eid neuarf sad ngised nemmitseb nefrüd. O:


----------



## Dunkelwolf (1. April 2010)

Also ich hab mich grad derbe gefreut, wie ich das Forum geöffnet habe xD
Ich möchte das jetzt bitte auch immer so <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (1. April 2010)

Eigentlich sehr gelungen. Auch wenns bei mir gleich wieder rausgeflogen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basterd (1. April 2010)

Mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feradin (1. April 2010)

Immer noch nicht wech...........boahhhhhh Webmaster auf Ignore gesetzt.


----------



## AFAIK (1. April 2010)

Herliches Desing, like Barbi :-) Lol schade das morgen schon wieder weg ist


----------



## roguff (1. April 2010)

Anscheinend Zam's Lieblingsdesign, nur hat er sich doch nicht getraut es von Anfang an einzubauen. Da die Mehrzahl seiner Mitarbeiter Kollegen, 
männlich sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anscheinend wird er wohl damit auch "seiner" xashija endlich mal ihren grossen Wunsch erfüllt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2010)

ich gebe buffed 2 stunden bis sie uns zwingen, schülervz mädchensprache zu sprechen
wenn nicht, dann bin ich enttäuscht
ich fang schonmal an
hii ich bin kronii mausii und ich find das neue desiign voll qail


----------



## KARUxx (1. April 2010)

Augenkrebs x_x


----------



## Bellthane (1. April 2010)

Mir läuft immer wieder ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken, wenn ich das Forum betrachte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (1. April 2010)

Leute die zu doof sind das Design selbstständig zu ändern habens nich anders verdient xD


----------



## TAYLAN (1. April 2010)

Hallo,

das Design finde ich gar nicht so schlecht und sollte so bleiben. Nur die Farbe sollte man ändern.


----------



## Fearne (1. April 2010)

also mir gefällt's auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



können wir das standardmäßig als Alternative behalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> hii ich bin kronii mausii und ich find das neue desiign voll qail



das g von design muss auch noch zu nem q

xX_m00qUh_stylaaa__-:

hEii me is m00quh mAusii daS nEuE dEsiqn is vOll tolliq und qail und sow



zum design endlich mal was erfrischend anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (1. April 2010)

Wieso kommen hier alle auf Hello Kitty, mich erinnert das eindeutig an Emilly Erdbeer (oder wie das Früchtchen heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber irgendwie witzig, wie ich erstmal aufs x vom Browser geklickt habe um es wegzumachen *g*

Nach ein paar Minuten allerdings ist es echt töffig :thumbsup:


----------



## D4mn 1t (1. April 2010)

Ich hab fast nen Heranfall gekriegt als das Design aufgeploppt ist ^^
is ja grauenhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (2. April 2010)

Hat wer en Screenie, konnte leider dne ganzen Tag net an den PC? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roguff (2. April 2010)

ZAM, bitte lass das Design drin. Finde ich echt eine nette alternative.


----------



## Eismann2070 (2. April 2010)

Pro Bonbon-Skin!


----------



## WeRkO (2. April 2010)

Würd mich auch sehr freuen wenn man das gestrige Design weiterhin auswählen kann.


----------



## Nerdavia (2. April 2010)

Ja....ich bin auch dafür das man das Design auswählen kann


----------

